# free medicine for expat pensioners in portugal



## lumincat

Hi everyone, I am currently living in Austria and my family and I are thinking of moving over to Portugal, we are all British. My parents aged 83 and 77 both live with us here in Austria and are currently receiving free medical and medicines as they are both British old age pensioners and of low income. 

They both have many health issues, but are still running around and looking after themselves. My question is that if we all move to Portugal, will they still receive medicine and health care for free. They have very long lists of medicines that they take on a daily basis. It took me quite awhile to get them sorted out in Austria with the same benifits that they were receiving in the UK and I really need to know the implications of doing the same thing in Portugal. Can anyone help please. Any information would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Lumin:llama:


----------



## siobhanwf

While medical care costs very little here in Portugal the only medication that is free is for LIFE THREATENING conditions.

For example I have had a kidney transplant and the anti-rejection drugs are frre but the rest of the medication has to be paid for.
I have had angina and that medication has to be paid for too.
Directly related drugs for diabetes are free eg insulin


----------



## canoeman

As siobhanwf says no real concessions for healthcare available, there are some tax and low income concessions but they certainly won't give your parents zero cost medical treatment.
Sounds as if you really need to investigate costs of healthcare here. 
As far as I know they would only be entitled to the same healthcare and costs as a Portuguese National, they won't get any help from the UK NHS but might still be entitled to certain benifits.
App. to see Dr. €2.10, specialist €3.10

This site will give you medication costs.
Medicamentos Genricos


----------



## lumincat

*free medication portugal*

Thank you for that information. My parents and I all suffer from Diabeties, My mum is on Insulin and medication for Lung fibrocis, so it looks like it could be okay for them both. My dad has many heart related problems, and has had a triple bypass in the past, stroke and heart attack. It is really important that they can afford their medication in Portugal as they both take about 14 different kinds everyday.

I hope that your keeping well with your new Kidney and thanks again for your help.
best
Lumincat


----------



## lumincat

*medication portugal*

Thank you so much for the informtion, and prices this is really helpful.
We will be renting a place over the winter period so that we can get more information on what it will take to all be living there permanently. Doc and Specialist prices are amazing. So thats no worry for us, its just the meds, but we will investigate further when we get there.

Thanks again Canoeman
Lumincat


----------



## siobhanwf

lumincat said:


> Thank you for that information. My parents and I all suffer from Diabeties, My mum is on Insulin and medication for Lung fibrocis, so it looks like it could be okay for them both. My dad has many heart related problems, and has had a triple bypass in the past, stroke and heart attack. It is really important that they can afford their medication in Portugal as they both take about 14 different kinds everyday.
> 
> I hope that your keeping well with your new Kidney and thanks again for your help.
> best
> Lumincat


There is no certainty that lung fibrocis would b e covered. As I said heart problems are not covered either even for the senior citizens that includes portuguese nationals not just in yourparents or my case.

Astham or severe breathing problems are not covered either


----------



## canoeman

You should also realize that you pay for all medical services, not just the appointment to see a Dr., yes at heavily discounted prices but blood tests, xrays, repeat prescriptions etc, etc.
Good news is that you don't pay for operations or hospital treatment but you do pay an overnight fee.
So costs can mount quite considerably.


----------

